# Is there a site where I can use stock photos so I can practice photo editing



## Scarlet Siren (Oct 23, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction a site that supplies a  general pool of photos and allows them to be edited for the purposes of practicing.


I have intention to publish them or cite them as my own.   I just don't have very many photos of my own at the moment to work with and I'm hoping to practice editing to become better so I can develop my own style in due course.


----------



## lyonsroar (Oct 23, 2011)

I use netcarshow to practice my photoshop lowering and such on their stock pictures.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 23, 2011)

How will you handle copyright issues?


----------



## analog.universe (Oct 23, 2011)

On Flickr, users can decide the licensing restrictions on their photos, and many choose to make them freely available for personal (and sometimes even professional) use.  I'd surf around there and check out some of the more loosely licensed stuff to work on.  I bet there's even a group for people to submit photos that they want edited.  (And if there's not, you could start one!)


----------



## mrpink (Oct 23, 2011)

People post enough crap on here that you can edit to your hearts content.

(if you need a start, click on my name and look at "all threads started")





p!nK


----------



## Scarlet Siren (Oct 23, 2011)

480sparky said:


> How will you handle copyright issues?



That's the thing, I'm looking for photos which allow me to edit them/where permission is granted  I don't want to piss anyone off.


----------



## Scarlet Siren (Oct 23, 2011)

mrpink said:


> People post enough crap on here that you can edit to your hearts content.
> 
> (if you need a start, click on my name and look at "all threads started")
> 
> p!nK



LOL! Good point!  Thanks everyone


----------



## CCericola (Oct 23, 2011)

Try morgueFile free photos for creatives by creatives "Free images for your inspiration, reference and use in your creative work, be it commercial or not!


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 23, 2011)

mrpink said:


> People post enough crap on here that you can edit to your hearts content.
> 
> (if you need a start, click on my name and look at "all threads started")
> 
> ...



That still doesn't solve any copyright issues. Editing them for practice is one thing......... publishing the end results and claiming it as your own is a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## SabrinaO (Oct 23, 2011)

Honestly if you DONT repost them... i don't see the problem in taking anyones pic. Thats just me though....


----------



## mrpink (Oct 23, 2011)

480sparky said:


> mrpink said:
> 
> 
> > People post enough crap on here that you can edit to your hearts content.
> ...



I am assuming he meant to type that he has NO intention of publishing them or citing them as his own.






p!nK


----------



## shootermcgavin (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah I think you can grab whatever, you're talking about something nobody could possibly ever know about because you will never publish it.  Personally I'd just push yourself to go out and take more photos, but if editing is more important to you then your way works.


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Oct 23, 2011)

Practice editing on your own pictures. If you don't have very many pictures to practice on well... that would be the biggest problem. Solution? Go take some pictures.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 24, 2011)

you need to get out more and take more photos


----------

